# Late season flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nov 1 and water temp of 56. Rare to find flathead that will feed.

Catchabiggun 
Robby


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

omg!! that is a huge toad. congrats!! what was you using for bait? I would think they still feed in cold weather but just not very often as there metabolism slows way down in cold weather. but congrats again.
sherman


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice fish and great pic Robby thanks for sharing ! by any chance you know Roy Hoops or remember Dale Yoho ?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great pic! nice job!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Figures, peewee football finally ended and I almost pulled the boat out last weekend and called you. I just assumed it was too cold. Nice fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one bud!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> nice fish and great pic Robby thanks for sharing ! by any chance you know Roy Hoops or remember Dale Yoho ?


I think Yoho died. I saw Roy and Allen fishing in September . Roy was my mentor 35 years ago and taught me to fish for flathead.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Beautiful picture Robby! Thanks for sharing.


----------

